# Pictures finally.



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are the pictures I said I would get posted. Story is from a past post " Bear Down". B
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

nice bear.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Good looking bear.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats, nice bear! Way to go!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Way to Go!

Congrats!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

B Smithiers said:


> Here are the pictures I said I would get posted. Story is from a past post " Bear Down". B
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._






trying to post a pic of my first bear


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice bear...and with a bow no less!


----------

